# Remote won't adjust volume for Denon



## CDalCerro (May 28, 2003)

Does anyone have a remote code (RC64R and HR21-700) to control the volume on a Denon receiver (AVR-1802)? All the codes I tried do not work. I even worked with a DTV installer and he was unsuccessful (and he seemed very knowledgeable).

Thanks in advance!

Corey


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The volume keys NEVER work initially with ANY audio code, on the white drectv remotes. Because for the volume keys to work at all there HAS to be a TV code programmed to the TV device Once there is a tv code, the tv volume is in the way of the AUDIO volume commands. To remedy that:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------



## CDalCerro (May 28, 2003)

Ok.. I'm alittle confused.. 

Do I need to program my remote for the TV, then the Denon receiver?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Both, either your tv brand or any tv brands code to get the volume keys working. With a tv code programmed in, found a denon code that powers the denon receiver, program that in. then do the steps in my first post to get the volume commands working. 

Thats if you want the denon volume in ALL devices instead of the tv volume, if you wish the denon volume in only the av1 or av2 device, do the following instead:

1. av1 or av2 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press VOL DOWN


----------

